# Food aggressive,kicking donkey?



## Doethegoat21 (Jun 15, 2014)

I got a mini gelding donkey today,he was with cows,no handling other than leading and tying,I think his aggression comes from being handled like a cow, kept with cattle and having to fight for his food,any touching will send him into kicking mode.He's smart and knows how to get his way. I left him in with my 5 yr old donkey ,then brought my 20 + yr old mare,she's the boss and runs the show..I filled their water buckets,stood next to the buckets,he came up perked ears,I offered a pet,sure enough whips his butt around,I acted bigger raised my voice and chased him off,returned to my spot,again came in,offered again when he didn't move or offer to kick/bite,I released the pressure,just repeated this until he knew I wasn't going to let him have his way.I'm not sure how else to put an end to this nasty habit of his?Any thoughts?When I got my very first donkey he manged to kick,correcting was enough to put an end to that..but this one has years of getting away with nasty habits. :anyone:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

He is kicking at you or at your standard donkey and horse?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think before I start working with him, I would let him get settled in and then see how he is. The pressure when he offers to kick and release when he disengages is good. It may be easy enough to break with consistently doing that. Good luck.


----------

